# service light



## russyy1 (Aug 25, 2017)

just recently had car serviced by dealer --on starting car first time in the morning service light comes on without any error code ----- but when car has first been run for five minutes then switched off and restarted again there is no service light on and don't see it again all day --- but on restarting next morning for first time guess what service light comes on again it's as though the car has to cool down completely (over night ) or left for a good 6 to 8 hours --- anyone got any ideas  vehicle is a 1.7 VCDI cruze hatchback 62 plate


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like they just forgot to reset it honestly. It sounds like it's doing what it was intended to do - act as a maintenance reminder.


----------



## russyy1 (Aug 25, 2017)

just been into dealer about service light coming on - on first start up diagnostic check found problem was a glow plug short circuit on No 2 cylinder


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

